# Specialty messenger bag for laptop, iPad, Kindle and iPhone



## MichaelBluth (Jun 23, 2011)

Some of the people I work with travel very frequently, and the other week they were talking about they often carry a laptop, a Kindle, a smartphone and an iPad and how its a pain. It gave me an idea to make a laptop bag that would have pockets sized to fit all of your electronic items and the cords and accessories. I did some looking around online and didn't find any products that claimed they were specifically for this purpose, although obviously there are a lot of bags out there that would work.

So my question is, would creating a specialty bag targeted at frequent business travelers who carry a lot of consumer electronics fill a niche that isn't really being served right now? Or is it a really dumb idea?

If I did this I would create a higher end bag, probably in the $150-$300 range. I know someone who owns a large shop that I have worked with in the past that can easily manufacture this. I've already talked to him and he's interested in the project. So I'm not worried about production issues.

Obviously I would do a lot of serious research before actually going forward with this, but first I'm interested in seeing what the forum thinks.


----------



## lpking (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd buy that, and I'd buy one for my significant other, too.

Has to be sturdy, though.

I'd suggest adjusting velcroes inside the flap for the laptop, and perhaps the one for the ereader, too. These things are often different sizes, and having a way to nestle the device into a pocket that's been made a little larger than the device would be great.


----------



## MichaelBluth (Jun 23, 2011)

Its been a year since I posted but I finally got a prototype built. I'm interested in getting feedback from the forum.

I did add velcro to the inside of the pocket flaps and made the pockets a little oversize


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks nice. . .not sure about the zippers inside. . . seems like they could hit the screen depending on what you put in the larger pocket.

For me, though, I'm not interested in anything nearly that big.  What I could probably use, though, is a lightweight Kindle case that has an outside pocket just big enough for my DROID Razr, and then another pocket just big enough for my ID's and credit cards.  Kind of a Kindle 'wallet'.   I have a friend who'd probably love something similar, though she has an iPhone.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Not trying to knock all the work you have done, but it reminds me of a case I got from Amazon in Feb for $19.98-

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00564Z9UQ/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00
which is currently unavailable. It holds any combination of my Motorola Xoom, my Kindle Keyboard, my Kindle Fire, notebooks, cell phone, paperback book, charging cords, etc. - whatever I want to take along. I like it because it is so much smaller than a laptop case and it has great padding. But the main compartment does not have any dividers, so the tablets all sit next to each other. That has not been a problem since I have them all in cases, and there is a velcro strap to hold them securely in place. The front pocket is big enough for either of the kindles also and it is nicely padded too. A little division/organization within the main compartment would be a nice extra feature, but not really essential.

Oh, just saw that it IS available in black - http://www.amazon.com/rooCASE-Carrying-Toshiba-10-1-Inch-Android/dp/B00564YOYI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1340026705&sr=8-2&keywords=roocase+tablet+bag for $19.99.

I like it for carrying my gadgets, but not always for flying since the airlines are so strict about only one carry-on and one personal item. If my carry-on is roomy enough I can slip the roocase inside. But sometimes its just too much. I do use it frequently for carrying my stuff to and from work and meetings and for car trips.

Edited to add - My bag is definitely tablet-sized, not laptop compatable! It looks like a mini-briefcase.


----------



## Tristan Higbee (Jun 16, 2012)

In theory I like the idea of one bag to rule them all, but I think that most people's setups are going to be too different. You've got a laptop, an iPad, and a Kindle. I've got two laptops, a Kindle Fire, and a Kindle. Someone else on the forum here might have a laptop and a Kindle but no iPad.

If there are enough people out there that have a laptop, an iPad, and a Kindle, that's awesome, and I could see them wanting your product. Good luck with it!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

In my perfect world I would find a bag that is more a purse at least in looks that could hold typical purse things (keys and wallet mostly for me) as well as my ipad, fire, e-ink kindle, and my phone as well a few odds and ends. Maybe a small camera.

If I traveled I might really like the OPs bag. It does look excellent.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

CrystalStarr said:


> In my perfect world I would find a bag that is more a purse at least in looks that could hold typical purse things (keys and wallet mostly for me) as well as my ipad, fire, e-ink kindle, and my phone as well a few odds and ends. Maybe a small camera.
> 
> If I traveled I might really like the OPs bag. It does look excellent.


Have you ever checked out Kaboobags.com? http://www.kaboobags.com/


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Ebags.com has the Kaboo bags for $99... but while browsing, I came across this one, on sale for under $60:
http://www.ebags.com/product/clark-and-mayfield/sellwood-netbook-tote/145713?productid=10014754&rlid=DETAIL


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

It does look nice but it would be way out of my price range.  Your competition is stiff and my computer room currently has several bags that I haven't used recently.  I like my "travel" bags on wheels when I am lugging my electronic collection.


----------



## MichaelBluth (Jun 23, 2011)

Its been 5 months since I've posted. In the meantime I made some changes, had the first small production run built, and put up a website! Please let me know what you think: www.yottabags.com. I'm interested in getting feedback on the bag design, the website, the pricing, or anything else you can think of


----------



## sandy2013 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd buy that, and I'd buy one for my significant other, too.


----------



## Brooks (Nov 16, 2012)

Sorry, it all just looks a little flimsy to me.  I think it needs better reinforced corners, some kind of stiff lightweight foam all around to give it a more sturdy frame, and the material should be tighter to make it look more sleek.  I like the material on the roocase posted earlier - I'm not sure what it's made of but it feels like a really rough canvas.  Something you'd even have trouble puncturing with a sharp knife.  I can't quite get a good look at the material on your new bag, but it doesn't look as good as your prototype material, so I do recommend taking some new hi-res pictures to put on the website.  I just can't see spending $80 when I can get something better for $20-30.


----------



## MichaelBluth (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! The materials for the prototype and the first production bags are actually the same. My wife took some better pictures and I just posted them.


----------

